
Ask HN: How do you process payments? - c0restraint
This is how YOU have chosen to do it. Let us know if it is physical or virtual.<p>I found an old post from 2009 about this, wondering what the answers will be a decade later : <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=526517" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=526517</a>
======
disillusioned
For my consulting business (average invoice size of anywhere from $15k-$125k),
we exclusively accept paper checks, ACH (either as a direct credit for larger
companies set up to do that,) or QuickBooks Online, which makes ACH relatively
trivial, and they charge basically $1 to process it. Can't beat that with a
stick.

For our clients, our preference is still Stripe, though we had a client
deplatformed by them because their bank had problems with the product. (In our
case, specifically, adult toys.) We had spoken with Stripe at length before
investing in using them, and confirmed that this would be acceptable, as they
had other adult toy companies on their platform, but Wells Fargo, paragons of
fucking virtue that they are, decided to step in an try to get extremely and
very awkwardly hands on with our specific products. (They tried to dictate
what colors we could and couldn't offer, for instance. It was unpleasant, and
we recognized we needed to leave immediately.)

We ended up back at a higher-risk merchant service provider, though we're
paying typical rates because we fulfill an actual, physical product (not, say,
porn), and our chargeback rate is very low. Still a frustrating experience,
and yet another reason to hate Wells.

~~~
Hackbraten
> we had a client deplatformed by them because their bank had problems with
> the product. (In our case, specifically, adult toys.)

What kind of bank would do that, and why?

I don’t comprehend the logic that would drive such a decision.

~~~
sdan
Wait until you hear about what PayPal stops.

~~~
iso947
PayPal isn’t a bank and is known for that behaviour. I understand Wells Fargo
is a bank.

~~~
cies
> PayPal isn’t a bank

They are:

[https://www.quora.com/How-can-PayPal-function-without-a-
bank...](https://www.quora.com/How-can-PayPal-function-without-a-banking-
license/answer/Julio-Vittel)

In the EU you either work with a bank or you need to be a bank to do what
Paypal does. In the US not (yet).

~~~
iso947
In the US, are PayPal registered as a bank in the same way Wells Fargo are?

~~~
cies
In EU they are. Dunno about the states. In the beginning they were not, that I
know. But by now... I heard that even Google and Apple were interested in
becoming banks (not sure if they followed up on that).

------
rwieruch
Stripe whenever it's possible. However, without PayPal one is missing a bug
chunk of people who cannot pay with credit card. Hence, I offer both. Since I
implemented both (again) over the last month, here a list of my resources:

\- Stripe Elements [0] + Stripe Webhook [1]

\- Stripe Checkout [2] + Stripe Webhook [1]

\- PayPal Smart Payment Buttons [3]

And one repository:

\- basic Stripe Checkout with Webhook in React + Express [4]

Personally I preferred Stripe Checkout over Elements, because they take care
about the look and feel.

\- 0 [https://github.com/stripe/react-stripe-
elements](https://github.com/stripe/react-stripe-elements)

\- 1 [https://stripe.com/docs/webhooks](https://stripe.com/docs/webhooks)

\- 2
[https://stripe.com/docs/payments/checkout](https://stripe.com/docs/payments/checkout)

\- 3
[https://developer.paypal.com/docs/checkout/](https://developer.paypal.com/docs/checkout/)

\- 4 [https://github.com/rwieruch/react-express-
stripe](https://github.com/rwieruch/react-express-stripe)

~~~
Taig
Could you elaborate a bit for which reasons you prefer Stripe over PayPal and
why it makes sense to offer both? I am currently trying to decide on a payment
service but having a hard time making a sensible decision. The way I
understand it PayPal supports more countries and may thus be accessible to
more customers. Fees between Stripe and PayPal seem to be identical for US
transactions; for international transactions things tend to get more
complicated.

~~~
tehbeard
Not op, but my 2 cents.

Stripe's developer UX is godly, from api docs to the dashboard it's something
all B2B companies that offer APIs should aspire to.

Secondly, with stripe elements it can be styled into the website much nicer
than PayPal buttons.

PayPal does support more countries and still has some brand recognition with
customers as "a safe way to pay online", but between the bad UX for both
business and developer, as well as their tendency to randomly freeze accounts,
we try to dissuade clients away from it unless it's a significant revenue
stream.

~~~
amelius
> Secondly, with stripe elements it can be styled into the website much nicer
> than PayPal buttons.

Seriously, does anybody care about the style used on a website when making a
payment?

Also, as a user, I'd rather see a single consistent style so I have some
confirmation about what bank I'm dealing with.

~~~
tehbeard
> Seriously, does anybody care about the style used on a website when making a
> payment?

Stakeholders tend to.

Style may have been a poor choice of wording, as I meant the workflow as well
as aesthetics. Keeping the user on the site and having complete control of the
checkout process can lead to better conversion rates and up-selling than
throwing them to a payment provider and maybe getting them sent back.

> as a user, I'd rather see a single consistent style so I have some
> confirmation about what bank I'm dealing with

Which is one of the reasons I listed to include PayPal, as the logo is well
recognised.

------
Old_Thrashbarg
We use Chargebee backed by Stripe.

We've been quite happy with Chargebee overall and would recommend them. The
only downside is their customer support is very bizarre sometimes and a bit
frustrating.

For example, they limit API access to my own (events) data to the last N
months. I contacted and asked them to remove the restriction, and they said
that wasn't possible because the data was "archived". I pointed out that their
UI allowed me to see all the data and their page loaded quickly so clearly the
data is close at hand. They then said they'd give me access to all my data
over the API for one week. I told them I'm not going to build a script that
will be broken in a week and instead will just have to scrape their website -
they seemed happy with that resolution.

~~~
koolba
What value do you get from a middle man between you and the raw Stripe API?
Why recommend them?

From what you describe it just seems like a hassle with them acting as
gatekeeper to your own historical transaction records.

~~~
robhunter
Customers need invoices, A/R tracking, recurring payments, line items on an
invoice, billing for multiple entities, adhoc products/add-ons - a billing
system and a way to process payments are separate things.

I believe Stripe does more and more of this stuff, but it isn't cheap and in
our experience Chargebee has perfected a lot of that functionality.

~~~
Old_Thrashbarg
Exactly. I find myself wondering why Stripe is still in the picture, seems
like they're doing the easy part.

We use the above-mentioned things, and they also take care of providing a UI
where customers can change their plan, cancel it, download PDF invoices. Upon
plan changes, they deal with proration. They send dunning emails for failed
charges and cancel the plan after N retries. You can set up coupons,
discounts, trials, credit, refunds, welcome emails, etc. through them.

------
fredsted
I operate a "electronically supplied services" hobby company,
[https://webhook.site](https://webhook.site), and I just didn't want to deal
with VAT payments to individual EU member countries. So I switched from Stripe
to Paddle, who handle all the VAT payments for me, take a fee and give me a
lump sum. EU just has way too much bureaucracy for small-medium sized
companies. I'm also using Patreon which is similar (they also handle VAT and
subscriptions), but it seems most people prefer Paddle to Patreon.

Tangentially, I'd recommend everyone to _stay away from Paypal_. You will lose
your money or your account sooner or later. Let someone else (like Paddle)
handle Paypal payments and that risk.

~~~
faeyanpiraat
FastSpring is a similar alternative.

------
waffle_ss
Stripe when possible, but for a recent project I’m using Dwolla, which
operates strictly via ACH (which makes it US-only).

The problem with Stripe is they have a large list of prohibited businesses,
which mainly is inherited from the credit card networks as I understand it.
Even if you’re a perfectly legal and legitimate business, if you fall under
one of these broad categories you can’t use Stripe’s platform (even if you
only use their ACH product and don’t touch credit cards). PayPal has a similar
list.

The credit card networks justify it by claiming certain categories of business
are riskier (and I’m sure some are). But then you see how a lot of these
categories may have come from Operation Chokepoint, chosen by unelected
bureaucrats seemingly without any evidence.

Personally it disturbs me that so many legitimate businesses are severely
hamstrung from collecting payments online because of extremely opaque
decisions by an oligopoly of payment networks.

But about Dwolla - it’s not quite as smooth as Stripe; you have to build out
your own customer onboarding screens, and production plans are priced through
a sales rep rather than a SaaS-y paygo model. But I feel much more in control
from the business end of things using them.

------
fyfy18
I've been selling a SaaS product for the last four years. Originally I used
Stripe but recently switched to Paddle.

The main reason is that it makes my life a lot easier, they act as a reseller
so I effectively sell my product to them, and they sell it on to customers. At
the end of each month I just need to enter a single payment into my accounting
platform, and they handle all currency conversions (I sell in USD, my
accounting is in GBP) and sales taxes. They of course charge more, but for the
amounts I'm talking about the cost outweighs the time I was spending dealing
with Stripe payments.

They also support PayPal which I've had a lot of people ask for, so that's a
win too.

~~~
sparkling
While the overall complexity of the integration is less than Stripe, i feel
like the whole thing is still in beta stage. There is no real isolated test
environment, the suggested way of doing this is to give yourself a refund or
work with $0 products.

~~~
pimterry
I just have a secret 100% off voucher code for testing. It's not perfect and
I'd would prefer a real test environment, but it does the job fine.

------
fastest963
We use Stripe to process credit card payments and we're adding support for ACH
soon. Recently they made some changes to pricing (charging for Radar and non-
US cards) that was surprising but otherwise they've been amazing. Great
tooling support, great customer service and overall great platform.

~~~
judge2020
>ACH soon

What is your approach to bank account verification? Plaid/Yodlee, a more
traditional "deposit x money, ask for verification", or both?

~~~
chrisgoman
We use Cliq.com for ACH for about 3 years now moving lots of transactions.
Amounts are from hundred to low single-digit thousands (<$10k) about 200/wk.
API is not as mature as Stripe but you can't beat the cost at $0.20 per
transaction.

We mostly do outbound so no verifications are done

~~~
fastest963
Interesting. Haven't heard of them but I'll check them out. Thanks!

------
analog31
I have a small side business that makes a physical product. I've used PayPal
for years with no issues, touch wood. There are two things that I like:

1\. I don't have to write code or maintain a server to process payments. I
realize that I'm an outlier for not wanting an API, but my business web page
is completely static, and it's convenient for me to keep it that way.

2\. They are unified with USPS for shipping, which has the best rates and
service for packages that weigh just a few ounces. I can click on a button in
PayPal and it spits out a USPS shipping label for me.

I greatly prefer not having to handle any of my customers data. The only info
I ever see is their shipping address and whatever e-mail address they signed
up to PayPal with.

------
wakatime
We[1] use Stripe[2], Braintree[3], Coinbase Commerce[4], and GitHub
Marketplace[5].

We built our own quote logic including prorating, etc. then apply that as
recurring subscription using Braintree if customer wants to pay with PayPal,
or Stripe if customer wants to pay with credit/debit card.

Breakdown by processor:

73% Stripe

26% Braintree/PayPal

0.7% GitHub Marketplace

0.3% Coinbase Commerce

[1]: [https://wakatime.com/](https://wakatime.com/)

[2]: [https://stripe.com/](https://stripe.com/)

[3]: [https://www.braintreepayments.com/](https://www.braintreepayments.com/)

[4]: [https://commerce.coinbase.com/](https://commerce.coinbase.com/)

[5]: [https://github.com/marketplace](https://github.com/marketplace)

~~~
raphaelj
Is there any use policy restriction on Stripe, Molly and/or Braintree that
would prevent one to dynamically select one or another payment provider
depending on the quoted fee for a given customer (card type, country,
currency...)?

~~~
wakatime
Not sure, but I know other companies use multiple payment providers too
usually for redundancy. We would use Stripe for everything, except Stripe
doesn't have the ability to accept BTC or PayPal.

For the same reasons as rwieruch's comment above, some international customers
prefer PayPal:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22178646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22178646)

------
karambir
Our company is based out of India selling online courses for Data Science
community and we use two payment providers: Instamojo and Paypal. Instamojo is
for Indian cards and Paypal is for international payments. We could have used
Instamojo for all payments but many customers like using Paypal as they don't
have to worry about saving credit card information with some random payment
provider.

Stripe just came out of private beta in India but their processing fees are
pretty high. We are looking at two providers as they are promising better
fees. Razorpay and Payu:

\- Razorpay is pretty much Stripe of India with the documentation and UI
similar to Stripe.

\- Payu is an old dog in Indian Payment Industry with good sales team but bad
integration and overall product.

~~~
tealpod
Rajorpay customer support is pathetic. I tried to open an account with them
and their replies are automatic emails.

------
lemming
I use Paddle, because they handle the intricacies of international VAT which
is getting more and more complicated. I'd love to use Stripe, but I'd have to
use something like Taxamo in combination with it. Since I was one of their
first B2B customers I managed to negotiate a good rate with them, otherwise
they'd be reasonably expensive. I've been generally happy with them.

------
makeee
I use Stripe and PayPal. PayPal accounts for about 30% of my revenue. As
another data point, I get easily 10x more requests for Stripe integration on
[https://divjoy.com](https://divjoy.com) than all other payment options
combined. Devs overwhelming want to use Stripe.

------
inopinatus
Pin Payments, for cards.

They have an Australian focus but global capability. If you use a scheme card
for Fastmail, you probably paid via Pin Payments.

Pin have a Stripe-like API but a small-team feel during contact i.e. we know
one another by name, and when escalating a technical query I've had dialogue
directly with a dev lead. I've even received hand-written Christmas cards from
them.

I live in mortal terror of Pin being bought by Stripe, or (worse) an
Australian financial institution, with all the consequences for competence and
customer service level that follow.

We also handle bulk/large payments via CS2 (the Aus equivalent of ACH, for
Usonian readers), with handling fee.

~~~
jimohalloranau
I've been using Pin since very early days. Dev experience is great, the API is
well thought out and documented.

Your fear about Pin being bought by an Australian financial institution may be
unfounded (or it's already happened depending on your perspective). Back in
the early days, it was fairly well known that National Australia Bank was a
part owner in Pin, but I can't find anything to support that now. NAB is
listed first on their partners page
([https://pinpayments.com/company/partners](https://pinpayments.com/company/partners))
and their Terms of Service ([https://pinpayments.com/terms/national-australia-
bank](https://pinpayments.com/terms/national-australia-bank)) are a 3 way
agreement between NAB, Pin and yourself.

I'm sure it would be worse if Pin was fully absorbed into NAB though.

------
hex1848
Authorize.Net is what we've used for online payments and our internal
subscription processing for over a decade. API is easy to use. Never really
had any downtime. Rates are competitive. No one has come along and given us
much of a reason to change.

~~~
wheelerwj
Authorize.net is OLLLLLLLLD school. Its the primary merchant service that is
recommended/resold by banks.

I ended up choosing stripe but only because Stripe has better branding and was
'cooler' to use.

~~~
conductr
When stripe first came out my initial thought on the API was “these guys got
tired of Authorize.Net”

------
kf
The FDA/DEA have waged war on the kratom industry in extralegal fashion; I've
had my personal bank accounts and credit cards shut down without explanation
via
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Choke_Point](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Choke_Point).

With Operation Chokepoint over, the DEA/FDA still have colluded to prevent the
kratom industry from processing credit cards. For my website
www.getkratom.com, we take checks, echecks, and cryptocurrency. Sales are
about 1/3 of what they were when we were able to take credit cards.

~~~
conductr
If you created a obfuscated company name GTKTM, INC and created a Stripe
account and a front as some legit SAAS/products but really ran through the
charges for your Katom product sales... wonder how long you could fly under
the radar.

~~~
kf
There are high risk merchant processors that specialize in enabling things
like this but it isn't happening, visa/mastercard have really colluded under
pressure from the feds to try really hard to make sure that no kratom
merchants have credit card processing under any circumstances whatsoever.

At my sales volume I can't reasonably fly under the radar this way; I'm sure a
tiny or start up operation could for at least a little while but it's not
sustainable.

------
cknight
I use [https://pinpayments.com/](https://pinpayments.com/) to accept
credit/debit cards. My target market is 100% Australian so it was an easy
option for me, but it won't be suitable for most people here.

~~~
mooibos
I use them too, and have been extremely happy with the service I've received
so far. I'm based in Australia but sell mostly to overseas customers and bill
in USD. They take a 4% cut this way, but don't hit you with a currency
conversion fee like PayPal do.

I used to use Stripe, but had an issue where my account was flagged as
fraudulent by their ML model for God knows what reason. They sent me a link to
click on to provide more information and escalate the issue, but the link went
to a 404 page. I forwarded the email to their support but never heard back
from them. Tried to call them, no dice. That's when I realised my business was
relying on a service which could go down at any moment and didn't provide
adequate phone support. Cancelled the account and signed up with PIN Payments
on the spot. The few times I've spoken to them, I've received a response from
a real person that actually knew what they were talking about. Couldn't
recommend them more.

------
PaulDavisThe1st
100% PayPal, despite the horror stories. Why? Micropayment account alongside
regular account. A majority of payments are less than US$12, many are US$1 and
on the latter I save 23c per transaction over typical rates (PayPal or other
processors).

Customers from Turkey, Pakistan and a few other places are not happy (PayPal
banned in their territories), but for the most part, few complaints. Ancient
key/value pair API continues to work, which is nice.

Hate their website, hate the lack of ways to get reports, particularly on
subscriptions.

Could be done so much better (and likely is), but the micropayment account
saves me thousands of dollars a year.

------
LannisterDebt
Stripe for credit cards, run own nodes for cryptocurrency because customer
privacy is important in certain scenarios for me.

------
esdott
I am also interested in this question but would also love to know the average
percentage people are paying. It’s always been interesting to me how stripe
(and the like) are basically a premium over less polished tools like
Authorize.net but are able to charge as much as a percentage point more for
basically the same thing.

I’ve built payment integrations my entire 20 year career and have always
appreciated how ease of use relates to cost, e.g. it’s hard to build tools as
easy to use as stripe or Braintree, but I’ve wondered how these features play
out when it’s so close to the actual money itself.

~~~
perennate
Is Authorize.net not also 2.9% + 30 cents? ([https://www.authorize.net/sign-
up/pricing/](https://www.authorize.net/sign-up/pricing/))

~~~
scottmotte
I believe that is for the all-in-one option. And I do not believe
Authorize.net offered that a decade back. Anyways, if you already have your
merchant account, it is only 10cents a transaction.

------
aloukissas
I'm actually implementing our Stripe integration as we speak. Super
straightforward to get it done, with tons of documentation and example, and
the Elixir library is fantastic.

------
mlacks
Exclusively Paypal. I've had nothing but extremely positive experiences, but
form what I hear, when it goes bad, it goes really really bad. I'm looking
into other options

~~~
droopyEyelids
It's actually easy to understand when PayPal 'Goes Bad'

1) When you collect money long before a user might file a chargeback - like if
you're selling tickets for an event that will happen in 5 months, or if you're
selling a product that you'll be shipping much later.

2) When your 'pattern' changes dramatically. eg, you've made 5k/month worth of
sales for the past 2 years and this month you've suddenly sold 20k.

------
shooshoo
We use both Paypal and Stripe for international (worldwide) payments. Most
customers seem to prefer Paypal, and Paypal is set up so that we don't have to
do anything - we just receive an email on purchase, while we need a server in
the middle for Stripe.

Paypal is significantly more expensive. Recurring subscriptions are really bad
(the "vintage" UI is stuck circa 1999).

But what's really bad is that at some point, after 5 or 6 years of significant
usage, someone calls us once at 4.30 PM, gets no answer, and flags us as
"suspicious". At that point, we could not retrieve any money for the account,
could not call anyone (you cannot contact the fraud team - we'll call you
back), and it started a lengthy (like, a couple of months) process where we
were asked a lot of previous information in order to unlock the account. I
mean, I understand you may want/need more information, but you talk to us
first and then, if you do not receive good answers, you lock the account. Our
bank charges per year way less than PayPal and gives us an account who knows
who we are, comes visit yearly, and whose mobile number I have.

So, even if we still use Paypal by popular demand, I'd rather not.

------
derrick_jensen
Stripe and an in-house Bitcoin backend

Funny thing is that I'm working on debugging an issue with the Stripe API
right now (or the library I'm using)

------
slivanes
Elavon for direct card (they supported 3DSecure early back in the day),
PayPal, and Bitcoin. We used to support Western Union, but we got blocked
after a random amount of funds was received, their support was not able to
help.

Business is for digital goods.

Would like to support worldwide bank transfers if it can be safe and quick for
both sender and receiver, anyone got any tips?

------
robertpohl
For Nordic/European customers, you should check out Mondido, which provide
local payments and a lot for smart added value.

------
kwindla
We use Stripe for usage-based billing of our video calls API.

We wrote a blog post about how we built on top of Stripe's "subscriptions"
API: [https://www.daily.co/blog/implementing-api-billing-with-
stri...](https://www.daily.co/blog/implementing-api-billing-with-stripe)

------
oneplane
Multiple businesses but most common is direct wire transfer/bank transfer. The
smaller business: generate invoices, send them to the customer, customer has a
few choices, the only international ones are IBAN or PayPal (adds fees). Most
common used is direct bank transfer. AVG transaction: €2500. Larger business:
mostly commerce payments, over 90% is iDEAL (Dutch native payment system -
does instant wire transfers between Dutch banks), the rest is either Apple Pay
or by invoice/manual bank transfer. Some sub-0.1% uses Credit Cards but it
almost costs more to keep it available than the revenue it generates. In all
cases we use native banking APIs, no middlemen/broker/processors, except
Credit Card. AVG transaction: €50.

------
winter_blue
Has anyone used Payfort (now an Amazon subsidiary), which is a payment
processor for GCC (and MENA?) countries? I've never used them, but their terms
of service seem to explicitly prohibit being used for software sales. I was
wondering what else is available in the GCC countries that permits software
subscriptions. For example, Chargebee seems to support transactions in AED,
but it is not clear whether they can be used, for example, by an UAE-based
LLC.

------
maxmalysh
Bitcoin.

~~~
sillysaurusx
How many payments have you processed? I thought Bitcoin died as a payment
medium.

People have figured out that the overhead is only about $0.50 if you're
willing to wait, but most consumer apps don't make it easy to default to the
lower fee.

(I haven't looked into this for some time, so that last paragraph is a bit
dated.)

~~~
qwerty456127
It is worth mentioning that today "you're willing to wait" actually means just
some minutes.

I've actually started using BitCoin to pay for things recently and I was
surprised to find out how easy and quick this actually is. This really is a
no-bullshit electronic cash. No registration, no verification, no borders,
quick and easy. I hope more goods and services are going to be offered for
cryptocurrencies in future.

~~~
echelon
How do you deal with the price volatility?

~~~
companyhen
I use CryptoWoo plugin for BTC payments and I use KyberSwap WooCommerce plugin
for erc20 payments, you can select if you want to convert to DAI at checkout.
BTC I just take the risk and believe it will keep appreciating in value over
time.

We've processed over $200k in orders with over $100k being in BTC and ETH
payments since 2017. Crypto merchandise website.

------
espinchi
At our price range (most invoices are $10k-$50k and in the US), we generate
and send invoices from Xero, our accounting software. Customers can pay via
check, wire, ACH or Credit Card, and they typically do checks or ACH. For
additional context: we automate customer service for ecommerce companies in
the 50-500 employee range. Payment methods vary depending on the company size,
localization, sector, payment size, etc.

------
balls187
Stripe.

Love the developer friendly aspect, and their customer service is awesome.

Due to a misunderstanding[1], they believed our service violated their TOS.
Stripe offered us a week to migrate AND suggested a competitor that allows
those types of Txns.

Luckily, with a message to Customer Support (via Twitter) we resolved the
misunderstanding and never had to migrate.

Also worth noting, the issue was addressed on a Saturday.

1: Stripe mistakenly thought we were doing online prescriptions.

~~~
daguava
Did you have to escalate via twitter or did you try other options first?

I'm asking because if twitter was the first escalation and it worked, Great!

If twitter was another resort after unsuccessful support.... not so great.

~~~
balls187
I first went through their online support, but quickly followed up over
twitter (which IIRC they handle support issues as well).

I felt satisfied with the level of effort I had to put in to resolve the
issue.

------
rkangel
We used GoCardless to set up Direct Debits. We were taking large-ish recurring
payments (£100s) and GoCardless was the cheapest as they cap at £2 a
transaction.

Their service was great and was trivial to interact with. We were working only
in the UK, and Direct Debit isn't available everywhere but GoCardless offers
some equivalent in a lot of countries.

------
dreamer7
We use MangoPay.

The customer service or tech support isn't as great as Stripe but they have a
really intuitive model for marketplaces

~~~
nick_wikilerts
Yes, it's a really great service. If you want to see how it can be
implemented, please have a look at
[https://sellcodes.com](https://sellcodes.com)

------
xtiansimon
Several of my hospitality clients have started with Square. The CC fees are
straight forward <= %4.

There are third-party partners who extend on the platform. (I'm looking for a
simple option for invoices-statements without trying to compete as Online
Bookkeeping service.)

------
fastbeef
I’m in the process of starting up a side business for my wife, making and
selling physical goods. I’m in Sweden, and the go-to here is Klarna. They have
their issues, but integration with WooCommerce was a breeze and people have
come to expect Klarna as the default way to pay online.

~~~
kajmagnusmobile
There's also Billogram (in Sweden), I like them

------
lopmotr
I'm a complete dinosaur using Paypal. It emails me when there's a payment and
I manually respond to the customer. They have to wait until I check my email
since I don't even get notifications. Sorry customers. Paypal is a nightmare
of course. Don't be like me.

------
Nesze
At my current company we use Spreedly to integrate with the payment gateway.
Idea is to have multiple payment providers in the background, which is fairly
simple with Spreedly (they offer a single API, while large nr of supported
psps in the background).

We also vaulting the cards there.

------
suhail
Stripe

------
shreyshrey
We used both stripe and paypal. Now we have consolidated everything to stripe.
Larger payments we use paper checks and wire transfers. Pricing wise both
paypal and stripe are not very different.if you process large amounts you can
get discounts from both

------
therealx
Chargify. JUST DON'T DO IT! It's very limiting, the api sucks, and it's
expensive. We got locked in by a dev before I was a part of things and I think
before Stripe (maybe not.) Either way; just don't.

~~~
redninja83
1000% this. We started using chargify before Stripe when there were very few
options and they were cheap.

They increased pricing and added a bunch of features we dont use, plus our
payment processor (DPS now Windcave) refuse to export our customer card data.

So for the past few years we are slowly migrating people away as they update
their card details, but its been a frustrating experience.

Don't use Chargify or DPS/Windcave

------
thedangler
I own my own payment processing company and gateway, so I use that. I do
sometime recommend Stripe and Square to Clients but Stripe for most people is
a no go in Canada because of the 7 day deposit delay.

------
sigio
I create invoices using invoiceninja, which are payed via banktransfers mostly
and via mollie payments for the smaller amounts.

This is usually an ideal payment in .nl, and various other payment methods in
other european countries.

------
vfuse
We use Stripe, Braintree (just for paypal billing agreements) and Mollie for
certain EU payments. Mollie we only do annual payments since they are mostly
non recurring payment options.

------
runako
Services work invoiced through Bonsai, typically paid via ACH with some credit
cards mixed in. Stripe handles the ultimate money movement.

SaaS - mostly Stripe credit cards, with a tiny percent in PayPal.

------
ezconnect
Paypal. Never had issues with them. Only problem is there are a few customers
that are dishonest but they are just a couple of them Every year. Average
transaction is 15usd

~~~
lopmotr
I dare you to try doing a withdrawl while overseas. You may have to prove
you're not where you are before they'll reinstate your account.

~~~
aianus
This happened to me too. They thought it was suspicious that I was in Vietnam,
so they brilliantly called my Canadian landline to verify that it was really
me that was connecting from Vietnam (???). Of course, I was unable to
answer...

PayPal is utter trash.

------
goatherders
Every client pays via CC except one by check and one by ACH. We use WePay
which is connected to Freshbooks. We eat the 3% charge or whatever it is. Avg
order size of $2,000.

------
Looter
We use Paystand for Credit Cards (2.49% + 30¢), ACH and eCheck 25¢ 0%.
Services business. Import transactions into Xero. Monthly fee $299. We pass
the CC fee to customers.

------
gramakri
We use Stripe. Will be adding PayPal integration later this year. Many of our
customers are in europe and they don't have credit cards. PayPal works best
for them.

------
estebarb
Nobody have experience with 2checkout? I'm considering using it for a SaaS
(they handle taxes, payout to latam), but the lack of references feels odd

------
jwr
Braintree, planning to switch to stripe. Still looking for a good EU-compliant
(Poland) solution for invoicing, having to do it myself right now.

------
Axsuul
A mix of Stripe and Shopify's own billing system.

------
franz899
Stripe's Payment Intent API

All done via serverless functions, for both initialisation and
confirmation(via Stripe's webhooks).

------
emersonrsantos
Ebanx, for the Latin America market.

~~~
ianhawes
+1 for EBANX! Though after talking with them and talking with Stripe I’m not
sure we lose out on as many credit cards as Ebanx made it seem like we would
when processing with Stripe in LATAM.

~~~
bestnameever
Do you do any processing in Mexico? If so - how do you deal with facturas?

~~~
shadowprofile77
Second this question. Live and work in Mexico.

------
ptman
Adyen is a large player. Not quite as slick as Stripe but better rates.

~~~
iRobbery
Better rates if you do enough volume yes.

------
edoceo
Oh, what about sales tax for SAAS in USA? Currently driving me mad.

~~~
Cerium
I use taxcloud, and would be hesitant to recommend then. In the past they have
made some mistakes (such as missing a filling) that resulted in a lot of
headache to clear up. They have very poor customer service. It's been ok the
last couple years, and I have not switched because it would be very painful.

------
jacobsenscott
Stripe/paypal

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
Elavon

------
deneme100
Java:

public class PaymentRequest{}

public class PaymentResponse{}

Golang:

type PaymentRequest struct {}

type PaymentResponse struct {}

Kotlin:

data class PaymentRequest("")

data class PaymentResponse("")

